# My First Natural Slingshot



## Nikki (May 23, 2013)

Hello. I am Nikki, I am from Hawaii, and I thought I should share my first slingshot. I just became interested in making and shooting slingshots about two weeks ago, so I am pretty new to this. I am not sure what type of wood it is, but it appears similar to that of a guava tree. For the bands I use Gold's Gym Heavy Resistance Bands that I bought from Walmart for nine bucks. I can't seem to find theraband anywhere, so I resorted to those. I can only shoot a can consistently from ten feet away. Any sort of advice or constructive criticism would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice job, that fork has a very nice shape to it, I happen to like that gold's gym green pretty snappy stuff. As far as advice, practice, practice and then practice some more. LOL


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

great!!, that green elastic is great for poeple with shorter draw length. My son uses it.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

jinx chris


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job, nice shooter. BTW, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice work, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

That's a real nice fork !
Welcome to the forum


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Maybe you should re-band to one band per side for a while. With an easier draw you can work better on the fundamentals.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Very nice job!! May i ask what ammo you use for that band setup? 
Thanks

SMS


----------



## Nikki (May 23, 2013)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Very nice job!! May i ask what ammo you use for that band setup?
> Thanks
> 
> SMS


Thank you. Well, I use rocks...haha. I haven't thought about buying actual ammo.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum & fantastic work there! The band tying alone looks like the work of a slingshot veteran lol.. good job


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great shooter and welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

I love shooting these with tiny bands, you get sooo many per pound. Its very easy to learn a style like this. http://www.mcgillswarehouse.com/11mm your rig is set up for at least 10mm lead.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

great natural slingshot and welcome to the ssf ! rocks are great ammo, after a while youll know what shape and texture to use !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That slingshot needs no improvement. You did great with that. As for the bands, as long as they don't make your hands shake trying to hold them back, you are okay there too. If they do strain your wrists, back off to singles until your hands get stronger. Now, as for shooting: There is no substitute for practice, practice, practice. Welcome to the forum! :wave:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome. That's looks to be a pretty awesome little natty you have made. You sure you haven't done this before? Nice work, Nikki.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Good job! Welcome!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great work, Nikki!

Man, I keep seeing these folks showing their first and it amazes me. My first had a LOT of character!! (mistakes)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forums. Very nice natural Nikki. That's some work to hang your hat on!

If I had to give you some advice on more accurate shooting I will share the bit of advice that helped me the most.

Find a very easy, consistent anchor point for your pouch pinching hand. One of the users on the forums named All Buns Glazing made a post about the method he uses for target shooting. Hold your forks horizontal (if you're comfortable with gangster style), pinch your pouch and twist it 90 degrees inward, and place your forefinger knuckle in your ear. This offers up a great anchor point that you can keep coming back to shot after shot with absolutely no wiggle room. I was seeing accuracy much akin to yours until I starting using this method, and now I'm not missing a can at 20 feet.

Give it a shot Nikki. I hope it helps


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Nikki. Very impressive for your first slingshot! You did really great with that!


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Dec 29, 2012)

bullseyeben! said:


> Welcome to the forum & fantastic work there! The band tying alone looks like the work of a slingshot veteran lol.. good job


Darn good work!!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Good job on you first one. Have fun and be safe!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice!, the green heavy bands are close to thera gold, 
I would try to practice with singles first, then step it up to doubles once you get some practice in. For your first sling, that's a beauty


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

Aloha Nikki, e komo mai! Nice to see fellow islanders here in this forum. I think you did an excellent job on your first slingshot, nothing to criticize just praise. I love guava wood too, have made a few things from guava, very tough stuff. Looking forward to seeing more from you. Aloha a hui hou! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very nice fork especially for your first , to get better at shooting make practice fun, if not you won't want to or enjoy it, but you will notice after a while it will help you focus yourself and help you relax ,welcome to the forum there is a great group of people that are friendly and willing to help here so don't be afraid to ask. :wave:


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nikki, you did a wonderful job. I could only wish my first one looked as good. As everyone else stated, just be patient and practice over and over again. If you can find some marbles, that would help with longer distance shooting, not as apt to curve off course as the rocks will. Welcome to the forum, glad you are here.


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

PS. Hey Nikki, what island you on? When I lived Maui and the Big Island (on Oahu now) I found a great and readily available ammo was the plentiful small Macadamia nuts in the shell. The shell is hard as a rock and the nut quite dense and perfectly round. The small ones make great ammo, the larger ones of course make ono pupu. :thumbsup:


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

I like it very much Nikki ... welcome !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Very nice set of forks you made! I know its now been said quite a lot already, but you seem to have a knack for making them.. Keep with it, and practice often. Hope to see more slingshots in the future and welcome to the community.


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

great looking slinger, Welcome to the forum, cant wait to see more from you!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

NIce job, as others have said prior to my arrival  Guava makes a nice fork. Stick around and make some more.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice natural!! Welcome to the forum, let the fun begin


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

welcome on board

nice slingshot u made there.

have fun practicing,practicing,practicing.

cheers


----------



## Nikki (May 23, 2013)

Thank you all for your input and such warm welcomes. You are very kind =]



AhnkoChee said:


> PS. Hey Nikki, what island you on? When I lived Maui and the Big Island (on Oahu now) I found a great and readily available ammo was the plentiful small Macadamia nuts in the shell. The shell is hard as a rock and the nut quite dense and perfectly round. The small ones make great ammo, the larger ones of course make ono pupu. :thumbsup:


I live on Oahu, all the way up heights. Haha, I never would have considered shooting macadamia nuts.


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

Two weeks! and you already make my natural forks look pretty unimaginative. Ok. Ok. Where,s that darned saw gone? Well done.


----------



## kanexor (Dec 7, 2012)

I agree with the others. Great work! 

And a welcome from me, too.


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

Nikki said:


> AhnkoChee said:
> 
> 
> > PS. Hey Nikki, what island you on? When I lived Maui and the Big Island (on Oahu now) I found a great and readily available ammo was the plentiful small Macadamia nuts in the shell. The shell is hard as a rock and the nut quite dense and perfectly round. The small ones make great ammo, the larger ones of course make ono pupu. :thumbsup:
> ...


Ah da heights by Kam School side, cool. I stay Windward side. Mahalo for sharing your Gold's Gym green rubber idea. I've been buying all my rubber online but will pick up the green stuff next time I'm at Walmart. See, you already sharing your knowledge, mahalo again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice shooter Nikki, welcome to the forum.

Greetings to Hawai'i :wave:


----------



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

Very nice Nikki! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Osage (Oct 2, 2012)

You should be proud,very nice and neat pebble flinger.


----------



## Novice Sling Hunter (Jun 15, 2013)

good job Nikki.

I am new too to sling shots but I did not do my first yet. So you are the winner 

Good luck man.


----------

